# TMJ Ultrasound



## RachelCoder (Nov 11, 2011)

I need a CPT code that will cover a TMJ ultrasound that was done in my office today.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 11, 2011)

probably 76536 - assuming that this is a diagnostic study of the TMJ disk.  another option would be unlisted 76999. 
If this was ultrasound therapy, then probably 97035.


----------

